# Willow is singing Jingle Bells!



## Rosie (Aug 27, 2007)

After everyone was succeeding in teaching their tiels jingle bells on here, I thought I would teach Willow it (obviously this was before Xmas). So she didn't do it for Christmas and I gave up. And now she's singing it loud and clear! She does the 'Jingle Bells, Jingle Bells, Jingle all the way'. I am just hoping she'll forget it! 

Obviously, she doesn't want to festive season to end!


----------



## Bea (Jul 26, 2007)

Wow!! Are you sure she's a she??  Try teaching her a new whistle to, hopefully, overwrite the old one. I'm trying myself a new whistle so that i can teach Bailee - jingle bells is still his favourite.


----------



## Rosie (Aug 27, 2007)

Bea said:


> Are you sure she's a she??


I have been wondering that over the past couple of weeks. She has suddenly become very vocal, and extremely loud! It's weird because she's never vocal when say shes on my shoulder, but very vocal in her cage and while she's on her own. She's not with me at the moment and I can hear her chatting away to herself... and singing jingle bells. :blush:

I'll try and teach her a new whistle as well, but It's going to be hard to delete Jingle Bells from her head.


----------



## Bea (Jul 26, 2007)

Bailee begun as a secret singer, i could always hear him chattering away like an idiot up in my brothers room, but the second you looked in on him he shut up.  Jingle Bells is a pretty long whistle, so i would take a guess and say Willow is a boy.


----------



## Laura (Jul 30, 2007)

Awww Rosie you have a little boy  I agree with Bea if Willow is singing Jingle Bells then its safe to say you have a little boy there...lol


----------



## xxxSpikexxx (Jul 30, 2007)

Willow is a boy  Spike was really quite on my shoulder for a long time, but now he has started talking outside the cage


----------



## Laura (Jul 30, 2007)

xxxSpikexxx said:


> Willow is a boy  Spike was really quite on my shoulder for a long time, but now he has started talking outside the cage


hehe... I had the opposite Ollie would talk out of his cage but not in it


----------



## xxxSpikexxx (Jul 30, 2007)

laurago said:


> hehe... I had the opposite Ollie would talk out of his cage but not in it


It is neat how they have their different personalities


----------



## Plukie (Aug 26, 2007)

Deja vue!!!!!

The breeder where we got our little darlings from is a lovely lady, but sheesh, she said Dooby was a girl as well. So.........keep reading Rosie, you might pick up some tips from the BBC (Bad Boys Club) because Willow will be a member soon!!!


Oh yes and we still have a rowdy rendition of Jingle Bells from the Doobster several times a day.


----------



## nic bike (Oct 21, 2007)

Plukie said:


> keep reading Rosie, you might pick up some tips from the BBC (Bad Boys Club) because Willow will be a member soon!!!


I think Flicky must of joined that club without telling me.


----------



## Plukie (Aug 26, 2007)

Oh yes, the BBC is open to all boys who think they are men!!! (Of the feathered variety of course)


----------



## Aly (Jul 30, 2007)

Sounds like Willow is a boy to me too...


----------



## Sarin (Oct 16, 2007)

Willow is a boy!  He is a wonderful singer.
You can tell he is a boy because he has lost a lot of his pearling!


You hsould get a video of him singing Jingle Bells.


----------



## Rosie (Aug 27, 2007)

Plukie said:


> So.........keep reading Rosie, you might pick up some tips from the BBC (Bad Boys Club) because Willow will be a member soon!!!
> 
> Oh yes and we still have a rowdy rendition of Jingle Bells from the Doobster several times a day.


LOL!! That made me laugh. :lol:



Sarin said:


> You hsould get a video of him singing Jingle Bells.


That would never happen! Willow never sings near me, only when she in her cage or out, but with no one around. She's a strange girl or boy! 

I just can't think that Willow - my girl, is a little boy. I've been thinking about having a DNA test for her, because maybe she's just a chatty girl, like Laura's Minnie. You see, she sings Jingle Bells, but not amazingly well. She does the Jingle all the way in one tone. As you can probably tell, I want her to be a girl.! :blush:


----------



## Bea (Jul 26, 2007)

I really wanted Cookie to be a boy, and she never made a peep in her first couple of months here. After some wishful thinking during her first moult i admitted she was a girl. So then i really wanted Bailee to be a girl, hehe, but he was chattering like a manic in his first week.  I think you will enjoy Willow just as much whether she's a male or a female. Males are awesome! They're hilarious, chatty, dorky and if you get a Bailee, then super cuddly as well.


----------



## Laura (Jul 30, 2007)

Minnie is a chatty female she wolf whistles and chatters to herself but she does not whistle songs mind you I have never taught her any so I don't know if she could actually do them I just stupidly had it in my head that she is female she won't learn them so I really don't do enough of that with her, for the most part she is quiet she just goes in spurts.
Willow probably doesn't do it well yet because "he" is just learning give it some time he will be doing it like a pro...lol it really sounds like a you have male though.
It took me a long time to get a video of Ollie talking ever time he saw the camera he would stop


----------



## xxxSpikexxx (Jul 30, 2007)

You can always wait until Willows first molt to see that she is mabey a he  I think if Willow is a boy, he would not mind keeping his name


----------



## Aly (Jul 30, 2007)

Yup, after the molt you'll be able to tell for sure. Either way, picking up songs like that is typical of a male. Ziggy didn't sing for a good while when I first got him and then he started in his cage..now he sings and talks everywhere...I think Willow is a boy at this point even though some females do pick up things like Laura's Minnie. Something like Jingle Bells would be too advaced for a female to pick up..Plus, boys are alot of fun!


----------



## Plukie (Aug 26, 2007)

It takes Dooby a little while to learn a song, I know with jingle bells, it seemed like he would never get it.........now it seems like he will never stop!!

We are having a go at Happy Birthday to you now, with words!!! I'll be well impressed if he manages that.


----------



## xxxSpikexxx (Jul 30, 2007)

Iam sure Dooby might pick that up  If Spike can say I got to go to work see you later anything is probably possible


----------



## Aly (Jul 30, 2007)

Rosie said:


> That would never happen! Willow never sings near me, only when she in her cage or out, but with no one around.



He's just starting..and learning his voice. Believe me...before you know it he'll be chattering and singing everywhere.


----------



## Laura (Jul 30, 2007)

Babyluv12 said:


> He's just starting..and learning his voice. Believe me...before you know it he'll be chattering and singing everywhere.


Oh Yeah!!! You will love it Rosie when Willow starts singing loudly in your ear :blink:


----------



## Plukie (Aug 26, 2007)

...and ringing like the telephone!!!!


----------



## Laura (Jul 30, 2007)

Plukie said:


> ...and ringing like the telephone!!!!


Thats my personal favourite....Not!!!


----------



## Plukie (Aug 26, 2007)

LOL!! Dooby rings and answers it as well now. He says *telephone ringing* Hello!


----------



## Aly (Jul 30, 2007)

Plukie said:


> LOL!! Dooby rings and answers it as well now. He says *telephone ringing* Hello!


lol! too funny! You should teach him to say, no we don't want to buy anything..lol


----------



## xxxSpikexxx (Jul 30, 2007)

Soon Willow will stick his beak in your ear to make sure you can hear him. Is that the phone? Nope just the ringing in my ears from Spike. He really must go to work now


----------

